
Tencent to invest US$70B in new digital infrastructure - tech-historian
https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/article/3086162/tencent-invest-us70-billion-new-digital-infrastructure-backing
======
sambroner
This is obviously an enormous investment. However, I'm a little confused by
the tone. Tencent's R&D budget is usually a couple of billion dollars. Their
annual revenue is 10's of billions of dollars. $70Bil over 5 years doesn't
seem crazy?

This seems like they're going to keep spending a reasonable amount of money on
improving their business through CapEx, R&D, and other normal expenditures.

All that being said, I think more companies should focus on the tremendous
improvements that can happen over years instead of months. A five year
investment plan may allow them to achieve loftier goals. (I now move into
controversial waters...) The CCP seems to be encouraging long term investment
in a way that will probably be effective.

------
mark_l_watson
I am a US citizen but I try to keep up with tech and economics also for China
and the EU.

I think all three regions are fragile, non-robust.

I am reading The Infinite Game which convinced me that the global winner will
be the region that makes its citizens feel safe and adequately supported to
individually reach their potential.

Lack of freedom in China and corrupt corporatism and federal government in the
US almost makes me bet on the EU, but they have huge problems (Deutsch Bank,
southern country's’ debt, etc.)

